# Bucks County (PA) Covered Bridge ride. Oct 19



## Bry03cobra

Anyone else plan on riding??? I will be doing the 62.

http://www.cbbikeclub.org

Here is some info..........
On Sunday, October 19 you'll find our traditional ride offerings. Choose from five gorgeous 
rides, ranging from the flat, family-friendly to challenging, hilly routes.

Enjoy the beautiful fall foliage of Central and Upper Bucks County in Pennsylvania. Travel 
through up to six historic covered bridges on the 28th Annual CBBC Covered Bridges Ride, 
hailed in the Bucks County Herald. This is THE premier cycling event in scenic Bucks County. 
Join over 2900 riders from all over the northeastern United States and ride through some of 
the most beautiful areas in this part of the world. The ride concludes with a Grande Finale 
Picnic and Party!


----------



## bikeboy389

Bry03cobra said:


> Anyone else plan on riding??? I will be doing the 62.


Have you done the ride before? My wife and I have done it twice, and really enjoyed it both times. A word to the wise--if you're feeling at all tired when you get to the place where the 50 mile route diverges from the 62, take the 50. The 12 extra miles are pretty much all hills--probably the toughest 12 miles I've ridden in a long time.

That said, if you're fit for it, and like climbing, it's pretty fantastic.

The first year we did it, the temperature started out at 27 degrees, and last year it was something like 35 degrees, both times warming up to a very nice 55 or so. So it starts cold, but you won't be punished for dressing warmly because it never gets too hot.

We're not doing it this year because we're not really in shape for it. It's been a bad riding year (though the fact that we rode 80 miles yesterday and survived almost made me change my mind).


----------



## Bry03cobra

Have done it 3 or 4 times. The heavy breathing after the first big climb really burns the lungs.....always seems to by my first "cold" ride of the year. hope its decent start temps this year.


----------



## S80

Thanks for the thread - I almost forgot about this ride and signed up over the weekend when I first saw your post. I'm good with the cold just can't see doing this ride if it is both wet and cold.


----------

